# Un paseo por Chincha, Cañete y Lunahuana



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Empezamos el paseo en Chincha con pie derecho, con un rico desayuno con chicharrones y tamal Chinchano (los tamales no salieron en la foto, pero imaginenselos):



















Para que baje el desayuno, una caminata por la plaza de armas de Chincha:










Su catedral:










De ahi partimos para Can~ete. De hecho me gusto mucho mas, se veia mas limpio, ordenado, pintoresco.

En el camino paramos en el "garrafon" para empujarnos tejas, la deliciosa cachina, y el vino "perfecto amor", como para que baje el chicharron:




























Ya en Can~ete, caminamos por su bien cuidada y arborizada plaza de armas:
































































Camino a Lunahuana:




























Llegamos a Lunahuana y vemos su iglesia, veanse los dan~os causados por el terremoto:





































La plaza de armas:














































Miren esta joyita:










A degustar un buen pisco:



















Este gatito recontra posero se nos acerco en el restaurant campestre:














































Y para terminar el paseo, incluyo el rio Lunahuana:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Ummm la comida chinchana, que rico! te deja lleno por unos tres dias .
Aunque la ciudad no me gusta mucho (Chincha), la campiña es preciosa.
Cañete, idem, y Lunahuana, nunca conoci xD.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Como dicen los prisioneros "tren al sur" jijiji, que lindo es Chincha!!!  y todo Ica en general! :banana::banana:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Qué lindo paseo !!!!!*

Lindas zonas... los ríos costeños tan pedregosos me fascinan !!!!... Lunahuaná está bien bonita,apacible... Cañete me ha sorprendido con su bonita Plaza de Armas y sobretodo con esa casona antigua donde funciona el Banco de Crèdito,al costado de la iglesia.... Chincha si la encuentro igualita que siempre pero tiene su encanto...su Plaza de Armas no teniendo nada en especial,siempre me agradò bastante...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ahhh... muy bonito! todo se ve muy tranquilo aparentemente...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y la comidita se ve que es de lo mejor, ya me dio hambre!!! ñam ñam


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre las fotos ! al parecer, estuvo bueno el paseo kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chincha y San Vicente lucen pintorescos. Lunahuaná es el pueblo que más me gustó de la zona, las vitivinícolas, los restaurantes campestres, el deporte de aventura, su simpática plaza...me traen gratos recuerdos. Espero que pronto se recupere. 


Muy buenas las fotos!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Esos sitios me hacen recordar los paseos de colegio, hace años que no voy por lunahuaná...el río...todo... Muy bacán el thread, saludos.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Lunahuaná!! Toda la vida me ha gustado el nombre de ese lugar.
Gracias por las fotos, me pregunto cuantos sorpresas mas nos tendras


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

CessTenn said:


> Lunahuaná!! Toda la vida me ha gustado el nombre de ese lugar.
> Gracias por las fotos, me pregunto cuantos sorpresas mas nos tendras


Ufff, ahorita pongo el ampay que le hise a tulicienta! :lol:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Con las primeras 2 fotos me mataste!
Recuerdo haber ido a Lunahuaná muchas veces con mi familia, es lugar muy bonito. El campo de Chincha y Cañete también se ve bien. Ojalá pronto estos lugares se recuperen de los daños del terremoto, aunque parece que ya lo están haciendo.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

MUy buenas fotos ... ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡qué desayuno!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...

Cañete y Chincha están bien cuidados, me sorprende que aun no hayan reparado la iglesia de Lunahuaná y las construcciones de su plaza de armas, porque Lunahuaná tiene buenos ingresos por turismo, además de que producen vino, pisco y miel de abeja ...

Ya que anduviste por esos lares ¿¿¿¿Le tomaste foto a la casa embrujada????? ....:nuts:


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Tyrone said:


> MUy buenas fotos ... ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡qué desayuno!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...
> 
> Cañete y Chincha están bien cuidados, me sorprende que aun no hayan reparado la iglesia de Lunahuaná y las construcciones de su plaza de armas, porque Lunahuaná tiene buenos ingresos por turismo, además de que producen vino, pisco y miel de abeja ...
> 
> Ya que anduviste por esos lares ¿¿¿¿Le tomaste foto a la casa embrujada????? ....:nuts:


La verdad no sabia que hay una casa embrujada en Lunahuana, que interesante! sera 'pa la proxima, porque quiero volver a come el dulce de nisperos que se me olvido en la banca del parque :bash:

En mi viaje al Cusco me hablaron de una casa embrujada que queda camino a Pisac. Pasamos por ahi pero no le tome fotos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La casa encantada! Cómo olvidar esa casa! La última vez que fui nos dieron un tour por la casa...la verdad son prácticamente ruinas de la casa. Sin duda el ambiente estaba algo tenso.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ La casa encantada es uno de los "atractivos" turísticos de la ciudad ... supongo que tendré ocasión de regresar en cualquier momento y tomarle unas fotos .... TAN TAN TAN TAAAAANNN!!!!!!:runaway:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito recorrido, siempre me ha gustado Lunahuaná, espero se recuperación sea pronto.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

J Block said:


> La casa encantada! Cómo olvidar esa casa! La última vez que fui nos dieron un tour por la casa...la verdad son prácticamente ruinas de la casa. Sin duda el ambiente estaba algo tenso.


si pues ,, es parte del tour.. a mi tambien me parecio una casa vieja mas,, habia muchas filtraciones de agua, algunas letras en en las paredes ( no recuerdo q decia),,queriamos ir de noche..pero al final "arrugamos':colgate: ..
algunos de mis patas decian q el ambiente estaba "pesado".,, yo normal..( pa mi q ahi se reunen,, los q le gusta fumar de la buena)
lo bacan en esta parte del pais son las ferias vinicolas,,hay mucha degustacion:cheers:..terminas "picado" y gratis jajaa..y por supuesto tambien buena comida.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ya me antojé de una rica Carapulcra :lol:

Que buen recorrido.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Aquí una fotito de la Casa Encantada.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Que bonita la sede del Bco. de Crédito de Cañete, y si Cañete es bonito. Lunahuaná siempre tan camprestre.
La comida chinchana es buenaza, una de las mejores del Perú.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Qué lugares tan felices! Se ven bien y acogedores, excelentes para unas mini-vacas, sobre todo Lunahuaná. Buen thread.


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

recuerdos de viajes del cole, nunca pude hacer canotaje en lunahuana  ... gracias por las fotitos


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

J Block said:


> Aquí una fotito de la Casa Encantada.


Yo ni enterado de esa casa...la verdad megustaria volver a Lunahuana y husmear por ahi, a mi me da curiosidad esas vainas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonito recorrido Ekeko ... ya me diò hambre al ver la prieera foto, me gusta donde esta el BCP y y la municipalidad, lo que si me preocupa es el estado de la Iglesia de Lunahuanà ... puxa ojalà que la restauren bien. Salu2


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Un lugar que tengo que conocer de todos modos  Lunahuana


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> si pues ,, es parte del tour.. a mi tambien me parecio una casa vieja mas,, habia muchas filtraciones de agua, algunas letras en en las paredes ( no recuerdo q decia),,queriamos ir de noche..pero al final "arrugamos':colgate: ..
> algunos de mis patas decian q el ambiente estaba "pesado".,, yo normal..( pa mi q ahi se reunen,, los q le gusta fumar de la buena)
> lo bacan en esta parte del pais son las ferias vinicolas,,hay mucha degustacion:cheers:..terminas "picado" y gratis jajaa..y por supuesto tambien buena comida.


*MUY BONITAS FOTOS. EXISTE TODAVÍA EL CASTILLO UNANUE EN CAÑETE?*


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Si, lo vi a lo lejos...esta pintado de amarillo creo.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ekeko said:


> Si, lo vi a lo lejos...esta pintado de amarillo creo.


muy bonitas fotos,  mi hermana estuvo en lunahuana la semana pasada y dijo que es lindo y hay un buen vino, ademas del pisco claro... Sobre la comida de chincha se ve riquisima, las ciudades muy lindas y apacibles, la segunda mejor que la primera eso si... Gracias por mostrar esas hermosas fotos.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

nekun20 said:


> muy bonitas fotos,  mi hermana estuvo en lunahuana la semana pasada y dijo que es lindo y hay un buen vino, ademas del pisco claro... Sobre la comida de chincha se ve riquisima, las ciudades muy lindas y apacibles, la segunda mejor que la primera eso si... Gracias por mostrar esas hermosas fotos.


De nada Nekun!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Tambien supe que esta zona fue muy afectada por el terremoto, menos mal ya fue todo superado que bien  :banana::banana:


----------

